# does cs support a gamepad?



## p_dj (Feb 10, 2006)

i play counter strike everyday and recently bought a logitech precision game pad but can not get the game to set controls to the buttons.i bought this at target and it was the only one they had,it does not have toggles and i am wondering if this is why it will not work as you need to be able to look up and down on the game.I did go elsewhere and found another logitech controller with toggles for 25 bucks but was curious if this would work before i purchase it so if anyone out there is using a gamepad for cs let me know how you did it any help will be appreciated thx


----------



## Enigma-Jenova (Jan 24, 2006)

If you play counter strike via steam, counter strike source for example
it DOES "support" a gamepad.
I got a logitech Rublepad II here which works with cs

If you start CS, go to Options -> Mouse : and tick the boxes
- Enable Joystick
AND
- Enable Joystick look

This should make the game respond to your gamepad
you might need to map the controlls to your gamepad.

I do advice you to use your trusty mouse and keyboard, which is the way i think a shooter is played best


----------

